# Baby's position at birth



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I was just wondering whether a baby can change position from anterior to posterior whilst actually in the birth canal. I was reading my delivery notes and when examined when I was fully dilated the baby was OA but when she was delivered the notes say 'hand by face posterior'. Does this mean that she turned, that she was never anterior or that the hand was posteriorly by the face? She was also delivered all at once, not the head first then wait for contraction then body. Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi djnim. 

Not sure what that means it could mean the baby's hand in relation to the face or baby could have turned posterior. 

If baby delivered all at once he or she is unlikely to have been posterior as those in that position are often slower. Hope that answers your query. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah that's what I couldn't work out either, whether it meant just where her hand was in relation to her face or her whole body. When I say she was delivered all at once it certainly didn't mean she wasn't slow in coming, haha. I pushed for nearly two hours, then had an episiotomy which had to be extended and a fourth degree tear, I think that's why I didn't deliver her head and then her body. By the time I had tore and been cut in the few minutes before she was delivered there was plenty room for her to slip out


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would go with she was is at delivery and her hand was by her face in a posterior position. But without looking at your notes we can't be sure xxx


----------

